# USC SCA Admitted Student's Day!



## omelette (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I saw some requests for a discussion about admitted students day.
I'm going to the event on April 9th for admitted grad students. 
I'm thinking of wearing something business casual. Also, I will take advantage of this coast to coast trip to look for apartments in Down Town LA. I enrolled online and got the e-mail but still not the official letter so I didn't RSVP to the event yet...


----------



## omelette (Mar 14, 2010)

For the people who got the acceptance in the mail, did you receive info on how to register for a USC e-mail?


----------



## fonzie bear (Mar 14, 2010)

hey omelette.  the invitation that came with the letter actually says business casual attire (though from some of the pictures on the website, some people just showed up in jeans and t-shirts).  see you there maybe.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, there is a code on the invitation for the ESVP site.

I'm flying in the 8th and going to the event on the 9th, then the CalArts event on the 10th. Busy weekend!


----------



## omelette (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by fonzie bear:
> hey omelette.  the invitation that came with the letter actually says business casual attire (though from some of the pictures on the website, some people just showed up in jeans and t-shirts).  see you there maybe.



I saw the pictures! Maybe they specified the dress code this year because of what happened last year. I mean I would have dressed up anyway, it's common sense; we'll be meeting the dean and the faculty etc... 
CalArts event? Did you apply there too?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes. I was accepted at CalArts and Waitlisted/Sprig Admit for USC.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be there, though I'm not sure how long I'll be in town before and after. I'd love to make time to go apartment hunting, but we'll see what the cards hold...


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in town permanently. If you want some tips on LA neighborhoods, etc. feel free to PM me. USC is kind of in a bubble; apts right across from campus are ok, but anywhere outside of the immediate area is sketch. I wouldn't want to be carrying equipment/hard drives though that part of town. However there are some hip neighborhoods coming up nearby. Check out Little Tokyo, the city is trying to turn it into an "Arts District" of sorts.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 15, 2010)

The Radisson is literally steps away from USC: 
http://www.radisson.com/hotels/cafiguer


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 15, 2010)

@omelette
Hey I don't think anyone answered your question for signing up for an email.  It's in your red & gold booklet/packet from USC that has your acceptance info.  

@EMDelMar what are your thoughts on Silver Lake? I might get a place with someone in another grad program and it's in the middle.

I will be at the admit day! Does anyone know can you bring someone with you?


----------



## omelette (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't received the packet yet but I got the "congratulations e-mail" and the "register for orientation e-mail" and I was able to enroll on that website. My status on the application hasn't changed. I just sent admissions an e-mail. Maybe they sent it to my foreign address or they were holding it until they got my financial document form 4 ready (I'm an international student living in Boston). Or maybe it'll be here tomorrow. 
Whatever, the important thing is that I got in but still, I wanna RSVP and all.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jen Kay:
> @omelette
> Hey I don't think anyone answered your question for signing up for an email.  It's in your red & gold booklet/packet from USC that has your acceptance info.
> 
> ...



It said that only admitted students are allowed.

Omelette: I'm going to message you the ESVP info.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm an international student too and just faxed in my i20 stuff. I'm trying to figure if I'm not getting a package because they're waiting to confirm my i20 or if its because i'm a starkie... 



> Originally posted by omelette:
> I haven't received the packet yet but I got the "congratulations e-mail" and the "register for orientation e-mail" and I was able to enroll on that website. My status on the application hasn't changed. I just sent admissions an e-mail. Maybe they sent it to my foreign address or they were holding it until they got my financial document form 4 ready (I'm an international student living in Boston). Or maybe it'll be here tomorrow.
> Whatever, the important thing is that I got in but still, I wanna RSVP and all.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jen Kay:
> 
> @EMDelMar what are your thoughts on Silver Lake? I might get a place with someone in another grad program and it's in the middle.



Silver Lake is a cool neighborhood, very arty. Rents can be high (it's gotten a lot of buzz among hipsters in recent years) so its good you can share with someone. Not too far from campus (20-30 min with traffic, welcome to LA)

Here's a fun tool:
http://projects.latimes.com/mapping-la/neighborhoods/

This might also help:
http://www.lapdcrimemaps.org/


----------



## omelette (Mar 16, 2010)

> Originally posted by 623productions:
> Hi, I'm an international student too and just faxed in my i20 stuff. I'm trying to figure if I'm not getting a package because they're waiting to confirm my i20 or if its because i'm a starkie...
> 
> Yeah, they are probably sending our stuff a little later because they are verifying our visa status and all. I feel bad for international students who live outside the US, they'll receive their packet even later! If I was in my country it would take like a month lol


----------



## 623productions (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, I also found out that last year Starkies just weren't included... we don't even get the SCA packet... heh. 
Oh well.

Where are you from, omelette?



> Originally posted by omelette:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by 623productions:
> ...


----------



## Marisah (Mar 16, 2010)

Booked my flight and reserved my hotel today.  I'm flying in the morning of the 8th and leaving the 10th.  Also, I'm staying in the Vagabond Inn.  Someone mentioned it on the forum from last year's event and it's definetly cheaper than the Radisson, especially with the 10% discount for AAA members.


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 16, 2010)

Didn't want to make this forum too messy so I started a topic for USC Grad Student Housing here:

http://forums.studentfilms.com...=988102535#988102535

I'm curious where the good/cheap spots are!


----------



## magneeta (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by Marisah:
> Booked my flight and reserved my hotel today.  I'm flying in the morning of the 8th and leaving the 10th.  Also, I'm staying in the Vagabond Inn.  Someone mentioned it on the forum from last year's event and it's definetly cheaper than the Radisson, especially with the 10% discount for AAA members.



Hey Marisah - congrats! I may be staying there at the Vagabond as well.  I work in NYC and that week is a little tough but am going to try my best to be there for the Admitted Student event


----------



## NSS (Mar 30, 2010)

So are all us forum peeps going to be wearing some identification so we can flock together?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 30, 2010)

we should just all meet up at a location in the morning and walk in to this thing like we already own the joint.

someone should carry a boombox on their shoulder playing eye of the tiger.

or not.


----------



## fonzie bear (Mar 30, 2010)

as suggested by willie and NSS, i'm wearing a shark fin.


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good: I'll be in tentacles. Youthquake will hit play on the boombox and we'll knock it out like Rocky III. We start at the School of Dentistry across the street and go spilling into the SCA courtyard. Break into group dance at the end. They won't know what hit em.

Seriously, I'd be into a quick studentfilms.com meetup shortly before, maybe walking distance to SCA. We can all wear I Heart Jayimess t-shirts.

Youthquake and I are also mulling post-event drinks and dinner. If you're into it, shout out.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2010)

Y'all crack me up.  

They don't want you bringing mom/dad/significant others because they want you to get to know each other, not retreat into a corner.

I'm not going to be at this year's event, but I hope it helps you guys make any choices you may be struggling with.

Have questions.  Expect answers.  And remember that the USC catering snickerdoodles are very, very good.  If you see any, stock up, and your tablemates will thank you.  Or at least I would, if I was sitting at your table.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like to see you guys too.
My last name is 'YonKondy'. Grab me if you spot me.
Or, where can we meet afterwards? Anybody know the geography?
Jon


----------



## NSS (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll be outside the SCA gate that faces the School of Dentistry around 11:30.

I'd be down to hang out afterwards too.


----------



## Lvn (Mar 31, 2010)

I won't be able to attend the event - simply put: too far! That being said; please feel free to introduce yourself if you happen to see a Turkish screenwriter named Levin after the school starts. 

Take care


----------



## Malachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys.  I just joined the forums and got am accepted for the Spring 2011 semester so I'll be at grad day because I figured it would help me make my choice.  

Anyone else have opinions on how to dress?  I'm really kind of at a loss here.  When I did a UNO event, I dressed up and felt over-dressed.  When I interviewed at FSU, I was more casual but everyone else was wearing a shirt and tie.  WHAT'S APPROPRIATE?  

I was planning on grabbing a casual suit (need to buy a new one anyway) for the event and just where the suit but not a tie.  Does this sound cool?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 2, 2010)

I wouldn't wear a suit.  This is film school.  You are already in, so no need to dress like an interview for a corporate job.

Dress like you would on any other day, be comfortable, just a bit nicer.  Like a first date, or the first day of school.

But not like an interview.  You'll just be uncomfortable.


----------



## Marisah (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting all of you soon!  I'm planning to arrive on the 8th to check out campus since I've never been there.  Anyone interested in meeting up and touring together?


----------



## magneeta (Apr 6, 2010)

hey Marisah,

I'll be on campus the morning before the event and wouldn't mind touring around 10:00 right before the luncheon...let me know if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## youthquake (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm down to meet up at 10 the day of as well.


----------



## Marisah (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd love to tour around with you guys the day of.  Where should we meet?


----------



## B.D. Flory (Apr 6, 2010)

10 the day of works for me, too. We could always just meet in the courtyard of the SCA building - there are some tables out there clustered in one corner, IIRC. Though I suppose they may have shifted things around...


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 6, 2010)

haha early birds. I don't wanna get up that early to drive from west LA. I toured in the Fall, and saw Pete Carrol and the football team practicing in front of the library...It was pretty awesome. oh and i guess their brand new production facilities are sort of ok.


----------



## youthquake (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm down for the courtyard. I've never been to the campus, let alone California, so hopefully I can find it!


----------



## B.D. Flory (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by youthquake:
> I'm down for the courtyard. I've never been to the campus, let alone California, so hopefully I can find it!



Assuming you can find the SCA building, you can't miss it.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> haha early birds. I don't wanna get up that early to drive from west LA. I toured in the Fall, and saw Pete Carrol and the football team practicing in front of the library...It was pretty awesome. oh and i guess their brand new production facilities are sort of ok.



I swear, the new facilities are cloning themselves, they've almost finished three more buildings in a year!  Sadly, I'm graduating before they open...

Have fun at the event, y'all.


----------



## Criterion (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey All,

If I can find it, I'll meet up with you fellow posters as well!


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey BD, Youthquake, Criterion: I'll see you at 10 at the courtyard tables as well. We early birds can chow our worms together. Can't wait!


----------



## magneeta (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I'll see you guys at 10 at the SCA Courtyard!  I'll be in a brown outfit with black rimmed glasses  Can't wait to meet you all!  

Magneeta


----------



## youthquake (Apr 8, 2010)

See ya'll then! I just got into town. I might be early, just because I have to park my rental car and what not. 

Excited!


----------



## Jen Kay (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm driving 6hrs from Sacramento it's gonna be a long day for me! Would be great to meet up with you forum'rs.  Also anyone who is out of town & wants to scope out some neighborhoods I'll be checking out places Sat morning/afternoonish.


----------



## NSS (Apr 8, 2010)

For some reason I thought the event was starting at SCA, not the Zemeckis Center, so I'll be at the Zemeckis Center around 11.

I did the campus tour late last year so I'll just meet you 10am tour people outside the Center.

Jen, I'll also be looking around at neighborhoods, although I am considering on-campus housing too, sent you a PM.

Everyone driving in is just going to park at Shrine right?


----------



## youthquake (Apr 9, 2010)

NSS, I was gonna park at Shrine, too.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm here now. 

Gray shirt, long hair.


----------



## youthquake (Apr 9, 2010)

It was so good meeting up with all of you!
Keep in touch.


----------



## NSS (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah it was nice putting faces to the usernames, looking forward to working with you all!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 9, 2010)

I was gonna crash the event with my Bruin crew, but I couldn't get a Trojan horse on short notice.


----------



## Criterion (Apr 9, 2010)

Great meeting all of you, too! Meeting all of you was the best part of today's orientation. If I didn't get a chance to meet anyone, send me a PM and I will try to respond with my contact info. Take care, all.


----------



## Joeyhatesu (Apr 9, 2010)

Loved seeing you all today I was drunk by the end of the day not to say I was ever sober. Lol. 

Anywho I am in production i'm one of a kind. I'm sure you can guess how I am and get it. Anywho loved seeing you guys.


----------



## Marisah (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys, great to meet all of you yesterday!  It was awesome to put faces to names and get to know you guys better.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd love to hear what you guys have to say about the event, what you discovered, what you think, etc!


----------



## Dobbs (Apr 12, 2010)

The event was VERY impressive.  From that 80 years of USC SCA movie before lunch to Singleton and Story as speakers at the end.

For me, what I was most excited by was the amount of time that the writing faculty and current students took with us.  You really got the sense of being welcomed into a very special community of like-minded, passionate people.  I loved it!

...and you were right, those snicker doodles were bomb.


----------



## NSS (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah it was a fantastic event, getting to meet lots of like-minded people as Dobbs said has me really looking forward to Spring.

During the Production group meeting the faculty told us that they're more thrilled than we are to get the chance to work with us in the coming school year.

I forgot to try the snicker doodles!


----------



## Antelope9 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was admitted to Spring, and would have loved to meet you all. Those of you I did meet, I was happy to meet you. I live in NYC, and there were several others who live here as well. My name is Jules, by the way. 

The event was very inspirational. I came away incredibly excited about the program. The faculty communicated their excitement about the program and the creativity found within. 

I am curious if anyone has heard of a Spring 2011 Facebook group for graduate students? I couldn't find one. Any interest in starting one? I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Apr 13, 2010)

The moment that sold me on the program (not that they had very far to go, I already had my checkbook and pen out), was during the writing division meeting, when one of the current students commented, "I wrote 90 pages one weekend. And it wasn't enough." 

It was great meeting everyone, too, putting names and faces to usernames and avatars.


----------



## fonzie bear (Apr 13, 2010)

hi Jules.  i've taken it upon myself to answer that call.

<STRIKE>USC SCA Production MFAs, Spring 2011 on Facebook </STRIKE> 

edit: PM for details.




> Originally posted by Antelope9:
> I was admitted to Spring, and would have loved to meet you all. Those of you I did meet, I was happy to meet you. I live in NYC, and there were several others who live here as well. My name is Jules, by the way.
> 
> The event was very inspirational. I came away incredibly excited about the program. The faculty communicated their excitement about the program and the creativity found within.
> ...


----------



## Joeyhatesu (Apr 13, 2010)

I don;t think I met all of you but feel free to add me on facebook here is my url

say hi M.F.A. Production.

facebook.com/joeyhatesu


----------



## Lvn (Apr 13, 2010)

90 pages in one weekend? Oh boy.

We're in for something real, ain't we.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2010)

I've had some crazy writing experiences like that, one day I wrote an entire 25 page script in traffic on the 101, it ended up getting produced by Production students! 

Sometimes the writing gods smile upon you, but the program teaches you how to work when they're frowning.

I'm so glad you guys had a great time!  Was anyone turned OFF by the event? 

To those of you who missed the snickies, your loss...but they're at most catered events, so if you choose to attend, you'll get other opportunities!

LVN...please check your PMs.


----------

